# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Burn-Out,hoe gaat dat?

## Natie

Beste allemaal,

Nadat ik 6 jaar geleden een flinke burn out heb gehad ben ik sterker geworden en uit eindelijk heeft het bijna 2 jaar geduurd voor ik weer "normaal" kon functioneren... echter ben ik nooit meer de zelfde geworden... ik ben geen lachebek meer, ben veel serieuzer geworden, achterdochtig en afgevlakt.
na mijzelf een belofte te hebben gedaan dat zoiets mij nooit weer mag overkomen, zit ik er op dit moment weer tot mijn nek toe in.
Ik kom hier alleen niet uit en zou graag hulp willen.

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe een traject voor vrijwillige opname in zijn werk gaat?

Op dit moment ben ik een wandelende tijdbom (noodgedwongen met een masker op)

Hoor graag van jullie.

Alvast bedankt !

Natie

----------


## sietske763

zelf ben ik ook 2x opgenomen en heb het zelfs als goed ervaren....door de 24 uurs observatie in allerlei dingen(sport en spel oa)ook was het 2 x vrijwillig omdat ze daar dus de mogelijkheden hadden om me in te stellen op medicatie.
het is zo wat siri zegt dat er hele zieke mensen rondlopen, dat heb ik ook gezien maar er waren ook hele leuke mensen die ook depressieve klachten hadden maar toch gezellig en lief waren.
ik heb die 2x tegen de psych gezegd;; neem me maar op ik trek het niet meer....

ook bestaat er natuurlijk een dagbehandeling dat is een soort van tussenstap,
je gaat om 9 uur heen en om 16 weer naar huis.
ook daar is er veel observatie om uiteindelijk dus ook tot een plan te komen.
het is helemaal jouw keus,
en je ziet wel dat er nu al 2 anderen zijn die het dus anders ervaren,
sterkte
sytske

----------


## MartinGroningen

*Dag Natie ,*

(las te laat dat je niks met psychologen kunt ) nou ja lees toch maar ff me bericht dan.


Er zijn zeker trajecten die je kan volgen , ik dacht precies hetzelfde als jou . Geen medicatie gewoon op eigen kracht er uit komen , is wel even doorbijten maar komt zeker goed. Ik heb zelf een positieve ervaring met PsyQ word nog vergoed door de meeste zorgverzekeraars ook. Je kunt kijken op hun website of er ééntje in de buurt bij je is.

*Werkwijze is al volgt :* 
*Intake gesprek via de telefoon* (ze stellen wat vragen etc , aan de hand daarvan zoeken zij de beste afdeling voor je uit) ik begon op depressie , en ben bij angststoornissen uiteindelijk terecht gekomen  :Wink: 
*gesprek met een persoon die gaat je uithoren en bepalen aan de hand van jou verhalen , welke oplossing en maatregelen ze gaan treffen.
*

Wel hebben ze meestal lange wachttijden , maar laat je huisarts er ook even achter aan gaan en zeggen dat je gewoon direct hulp nodig hebt. Heb ik ook gedaan en werd veel sneller geholpen.

Op je werk word het misschien lastiger om zo iets te zeggen , eigenlijks zouden ze er begrip voor moeten hebben. Maar geloof niet dat alle bazen zo denken ( wat eigenlijks wel zou moeten maar ja ) Maar goed laat je zelf de kop ook niet gek maken , daarvoor is het allemaal zeker niet waard . Ik zou dan toch proberen het duidelijk te maken , of eerst afspraken maken in het weekend met een instelling waar je of na je werk heen kan etc..

Goed ik wens je heel veel sterkte , hoop dat je er wat aan hebt . het is niet zo erg als je denkt , alleen als je er midden in zit hebben deze woorden niet veel kracht ( Ik weet er alles van ) Kom voor je zelf op!! vooral in deze hectische maatschappij waar wij in leven.

het ga je goed! 

groetjes Martin

----------

